# Libérez ergu !



## Deleted member 1094330 (19 Septembre 2013)

Suite à une série de pets répétitifs, il a été vaporisé dans l'éther où il reçut les foudres du Dos Jones, incarnation d'un capitalisme intransigeant dont le symbole ne cesse de décliner sur la place publique...

Pour la réhabilitation de notre camarade de jeu ergu, signez cette pétition.

Pet et amour.

---------------
Signatures :
---------------
_Macallan_


----------



## WebOliver (19 Septembre 2013)

Et jpmiss, y peut se brosser c'est ça?


----------



## rizoto (19 Septembre 2013)

PonkHead ok, mais Ergu non pas question


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et jpmiss, y peut se brosser c'est ça?


Y'en a pas d'autres? Je croyais. 

Pourquoi tout ce foutoir alors?


----------



## Romuald (19 Septembre 2013)

Ouais, et verdissez petit-louis par la même occasion :style:

jipé, c'est sa faute© de toutes façons. Faudrait le verdir lui aussi d'ailleurs. Dans portfolio.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Septembre 2013)

Soutien inconditionnel à Ergu, victime des à priori aigris d'un désoeuvré paranoïaque nommé vert par erreur de justement.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Septembre 2013)

Oui. Libérez ergu !

Ah. Et JP Miss aussi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Septembre 2013)

Alors?
Pas de réaction?

*LIBERTE POUR NOS CAMARADES!!!*


----------



## stephaaanie (19 Septembre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Alors?
> Pas de réaction?
> 
> *LIBERTE POUR NOS CAMARADES!!!*



*OUAIS ! 
LE MODO AU TROU ! LES CAMARADES AVEC NOUS !



*


----------



## da capo (19 Septembre 2013)

moi je soutiens la libération seulement si

STEPHANIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIE

crie

*ERGUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU !!!*







j'sais pas j'ai pensé aux beatles comme ça d'un coup.
hier, j'étais prêt à devenir révolutionnaire et puis j'ai pensé à une bière fraiche.

là, ben, j'ai du rouge&#8230; pas le même effet à l'évidence.
Et pourtant leur album est blanc.

A moins que révolution ?
C'est une chanson des beatles ce truc au moins ?


----------



## stephaaanie (19 Septembre 2013)

Yes, it is from the Beatles ! 

"Stephanie said"_ :
_
*
LIBEREZ ERGUUUUUUUUUUUUU ET JIPEEEEEEEEEEEE, NOM D'UNE PIPE EN BOIS !
*


----------



## da capo (19 Septembre 2013)

ben voilà.

*LIBEREZ JPMISS ET ERGU*

*et bannissez iDuck, sinon il va être malheureux.* 

et si ça change pas je continue à faire mon érudit ou je me fais Crates


----------



## aCLR (19 Septembre 2013)

+ 1 !


----------



## Romuald (19 Septembre 2013)

stephaaanie a dit:


> *ouais !
> Le modo au trou ! Les camarades avec nous !
> 
> 
> ...


*Ouais ! La Bretagne avec nous ! Liberez ergou !*



c'est quoi ce hakalakon qui minusculise les textes en majuscules ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Septembre 2013)

Je dirais même plus

*Ouais ! Estrozi avec nous ! Libérez Jipé !*


----------



## stephaaanie (19 Septembre 2013)

aclr a dit:


> * Estrozi avec nous ! *



*j'vois pas trop le rapport !
*

Mais bon. Comme j'ai pas piétiné dans ce troquet depuis des mois, y'a des trucs qui doivent m'échapper.

J'vais pas non plus me tartiner des centaines de pages de vos proses à la con, comme à la belle époque, hein.


----------



## aCLR (19 Septembre 2013)

*Mais y'en a pas !*


----------



## patlek (19 Septembre 2013)

La révoluchionne!!!







Macgéens, macgéennes, on vous ment, on vous bannit.
9à ne peut plus durer; il faut faire la révolution,
et on pendrat les modérateurs avec les boyos des administrateurs.


----------



## Powerdom (19 Septembre 2013)

Un pensée émue pour notre camarade ergu qui croupit au fond d'une cellule. chaque jour nous pensons à lui. 

Aucune demande de rançon ne sera tolérée.


----------



## stephaaanie (19 Septembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> on pendra*t*



La révolution, oui mais les a n'aiment pas les t, bordel.

Désolée, c'est comme ça.


----------



## Arlequin (19 Septembre 2013)

c'est quoi le sujet déjà ?

faut choisir entre la pipe en bois ou le soutien de stéphaaaanie c'est ça ? 

JE VEUX UN SONDAGE  

et profond, le sondage, si possible  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (19 Septembre 2013)

T'es _hors sujet_   et c'est pas un sondage, c'est une pétition, alors :

SIGNEZ LA PETITION !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Septembre 2013)

Et voilà ! Je ne faisais que passer, mais j'ai tenu à vous apporter mon soutien !!!!







Désolé, mais j'ai du réduire la taille pour pouvoir le poster !​


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et voilà ! Je ne faisais que passer, mais j'ai tenu à vous apporter mon soutien !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ça c'est la nostalgie du bon temps de Marchais 

_Taisez vous monsieur elkabbach_ 

J'adore les soutiens Georges 

On me souffle dans l'oreillette que j'ai pas bien compris 

Allo Cognacq Jay je ne vous reçois plus on vient de me péter mes lunettes


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Septembre 2013)

:mouais:
:sleep:


----------



## Penetrator (20 Septembre 2013)

liberez sonnyboy !!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (20 Septembre 2013)

La photo de the big , elle devrait être dans "Postez vos plus beaux panoramas" ?

Mais, que fait la modération !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Septembre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> La photo de the big , elle devrait être dans "Postez vos plus beaux panoramas" ?
> 
> Mais, que fait la modération !!!



Rien, ou des conneries au choix. 

Sachant qu'en plus il n'y a pas grand chose à modérer


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Septembre 2013)

Ah si si, houlala!

Plein de hors sujet, de débordements et de méchants floudeurs répétitifs à bannir!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Septembre 2013)

Tiens, je vais peut-être refaire un bobby's wall sur la terrasse.


----------



## Romuald (20 Septembre 2013)

Tu fais ce que tu veux, mais la on s'éloigne, on est limite _hors sujets©_. Du coup j'ai une idée pour le texte de ton futur flood répétitif :

*LIBEREZ ERGU NOM DE DOC !*



D'ailleurs s'agissant du susdit, on ne doit plus parler de flood répétitif mais bien de running gag :king:


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (20 Septembre 2013)

Ouais, sauf que sur le corps *gras* _italic_ rouge, il y a un © corse...
Faudrait pas l'oublier !!!


----------



## Penetrator (20 Septembre 2013)

liberez ergu


----------



## Amok (21 Septembre 2013)

J'étais là, peinard, regardant "les feux de l'amour" jusqu'à ce que vos beuglements couvrent les dialogues au moment précis où la blonde Pamela avouait au chauve Igor un désir secret. Vous ne respectez donc rien ?!

J'ai donc posé sur la table basse le dernier morceau mou de pizza ainsi qu'un long soupir, remis mes chaussettes de fil d'écosse et ma veste d'intérieur en soie de chine avant de filer dans l'ancien bureau de modération (celui d'avant que MacG soit une multinationale et dont les plus de 10 000 messages se souviennent probablement : c'est en cet endroit de sinistre mémoire que le colonel Sonnyboy a tenté de buter avec un chandelier mam'zelle (hum) Mado qui se refusait à lui) pour retrouver les clés du cachot. Il a fallu pour ca que je déchire les scellés policiers, que je donne un grand coup d'épaule dans la porte et que je me mouche car depuis le drame personne n'a jamais remis les pieds en ce sinistre endroit qui, né de la poussière y est retourné.

Fouillant dans les tas de papiers de modération, les autoportraits de MacInside, quelques sous-vêtements féminins (ah, la grande époque de la modération, quand de jeunes et belles nioubes pas farouches passaient le soir...), les plannings des forums, poussant quelques Powermac cadencés à 150 Mhz, jetant un regard nostalgique sur les posters assurant l'absolue puissance de Photoshop 2 et de XPress j'ai enfin retrouvé la clé des cellules de ban. Toujours montée sur un anneau formé par la queue d'un marsupilami. Souvenirs...

Nanti des 12 kilogrammes du sésame, je suis descendu dans le noir, l'électricité ayant été coupée depuis belle lurette, afin de voir de qui -ou de quoi- vous parliez.
De l'obscurité, effectivement, suintaient des plaintes, faibles, des bruits abdominaux, plus perceptibles et de la musique étouffée. Craquant alors une allumette, j'aperçu dans la lumière mouvante un spectacle qui me fit revenir quelques années en arrière...

Des bleus, assis en tailleur, enchainés. Je ne vais pas, à nouveau, expliquer le supplice de l'iPod mais pour ceux qui ont encore en mémoire ce doux exercice, j'ajouterai qu'il avait ici une variante : les "écouteurs" (si je puis dire) étaient intervertis. Les des uns dans les oreilles des autres*, formant une chaine dont la blancheur se détachait sur les murs noircis du cachot. En fond sonore, "Pandi Panda" de Goya (pas le peintre, hein, qui n'a jamais composé quoi que ce soit en musique) ajoutait une touche joyeuse à ce spectacle déjà fort réjouissant.

Puis je suis remonté à pas d'Amok, rassuré sur le fait que les millions d'insectes multiformes et multipattes dont le lieu était le nid offriraient aux lascars repas pour l'éternité, avec changement de convives en cours de route. 

Maintenant, ouvrez grands vos yeux globuleux de trop d'écran :

- Vous cessez de gueuler.
- Vous m'indiquez quel est le désir secret de Pam et la réponse d'Igor, puisque j'ai raté le passage.


Ensuite seulement nous pourrons discuter modalités de libération, avec rançon, cela va de soi.

Sur ce, je vais regarder 'question pour un champion'.

* "_l'Amok est le quarantièmeetunenième  de l'Académie comme d'Artagnan le quatrième des trois mousquetaires_". Alain Decaux


----------



## rizoto (23 Septembre 2013)

T'es plus violet!?
Ça t'allait mieux!

Liberez les deux gros!!


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2013)

Salut l'Amok, alors, on bronze?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Salut l'Amok, alors, on bronze?



(Mode fayot on) J'ai toujours trouvé que le vert t'allait bien !  (mode fayot off)


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> (Mode fayot on) J'ai toujours trouvé que le vert t'allait bien !  (mode fayot off)



Ça me rappelle un très très vieux truc&#8230; toujours en ligne.


----------



## camisol (23 Septembre 2013)

Amok a raison, vous gueulez comme des truies, c'est pénible pour les tympans.
D'autant que ça n'a vraiment aucun intérêt, vos revendications.
Jipé, ça lui fait les pieds de devoir se coltiner un nouveau pseudo de nioube-que-tu-peux-pas-poster-où-tu-veux, et Ergu... On s'en cogne. On préfère tous Ponkhead.



WebOliver a dit:


> Ça me rappelle un très très vieux truc toujours en ligne.



Sans dec. Il vit encore. Amok est cacochyme, Rezba est mort, CS aussi paix à son âme tant aimée, DocEvil brûle des planches, et Randy Constan vit encore. Le web 1.0, c'est merveilleux. :love:


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Septembre 2013)

Amok a dit:


> - Vous cessez de gueuler.
> - Vous m'indiquez quel est le désir secret de Pam et la réponse d'Igor, puisque j'ai raté le passage.
> 
> 
> Ensuite seulement nous pourrons discuter modalités de libération, avec rançon, cela va de soi.



Bien. Alors discutons.

Pardonne cet excès de beuglage en règle, tu noteras que les récents évènements (que tu as raté pour cause de Feux d'l'Amour, c'est du joli ) ont tout de même le mérite d'avoir fait revenir certains membres qui n'avaient pas posté depuis 2 ans, à l'époque où MacG n'était pas encore une multinationale.

Depuis ces deux années, ce genre de modeste contributeur gardait tout de même un oeil curieux et vaguement bienveillant, sur un forum dont les évolutions contemporaines le désolait. 

Soit, c'était accepté. Je vieillissais et le Bar ne serait plus jamais le Bar... Je n'y croiserai plus jamais Sonny, Patoch, Chat dans l'dos ou Mado.

Récemment, pourtant, j'ai réagi. Et mon indignation était sincère.

Certains bannissements, excessifs et sans fondement, m'ont paru un prétexte légitime à beugler un bon coup. Bon diou. On sait tous que les bannis en question sont loin d'être des abrutis de trolls qui n'apportent rien au forum. On sait aussi à quel point leurs talents, que ce soit en humour, en photo ou en organisation de jeux géniaux, ont pu faire vivre des parties entières du forum pendant des mois. Et ont pu émoustiller des tas de jeunes filles   (nan, j'déconne ).

Ce ne sont pas les connards que le bannissement sous entend. C'est ça qui me chiffonne le plus.

C'est tout le contraire.

Libertà.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Septembre 2013)

Deux fois le même message&#8230; J'étais bon moi aussi pour la Bastille.


----------



## Arlequin (23 Septembre 2013)

camisol a dit:


> Amok a raison, vous gueulez comme des truies,



amusante comparaison

les truies, "on" les élève, "on" les nourrit, "on" les engraisse, "on" les fait procréer, et puis au final, quand elles deviennent trop grosses, trop envahissantes, trop gourmandes, trop bryantes, "on" les élimine. 
Et en plus faut qu'elles la ferment.



camisol a dit:


> CS aussi paix à son âme tant aimée,



ouaip, sauf que lui, il n'a pas choisi de partir


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Septembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> ben voilà.
> 
> *LIBEREZ JPMISS ET ERGU*
> 
> ...



Au Japon, on menace de se faire seppuku. Ici, on menace de se faire Cratès  

Il faut être vraiment acculé au désespoir pour en arriver là.  

Je souhaite que les embastillés soient élargis (pas trop élargis cependant, on est déjà à l'étroit ici).  Mais on peut aussi préférer des chaînes honorables à une liberté achetée au prix de lâches compromis.


----------



## Arlequin (23 Septembre 2013)

ça y'est, même Cratès commence à se répéter  

c'est du troll répétitif ça non ? 

:rateau:


----------



## camisol (23 Septembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Au Japon, on menace de se faire seppuku. Ici, on menace de se faire Cratès
> 
> Il faut être vraiment acculé au désespoir pour en arriver là.
> 
> Je souhaite que les embastillés soient élargis (pas trop élargis cependant, on est déjà à l'étroit ici).  Mais on peut aussi préférer des chaînes honorables à une liberté achetée au prix de lâches compromis.



Heu... Les lâches compromis n'achètent pas de la liberté, ils achètent le contraire. Du pouvoir.


----------



## collodion (23 Septembre 2013)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ce ne sont pas les connards que le bannissement sous entend. C'est ça qui me chiffonne le plus.



Ah. Pour toi, alors, le bannissement sous entend que le banni est un connard ?

[Edit provoc : et donc pour aller au bout de la logique, on banni quelqu'un parce que c'est un connard ? (Quelles sont donc les règles implicites qui définissent le connard en dehors des règles explicites ?) Quand tu as été bannie, tu t'es considérée comme une connasse ? Ou bien parce que tu n'as pas été bannie, tu n'es pas une connasse ?]

[Est il possible que n'ayant jamais été banni, je ne sois pas considéré implicitement comme un connard ? - Grande nouvelle ]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h24 ----------

Les membres enfreignent-ils les règles du forum afin d'être implicitement compris dans leur connartitude ?


----------



## Vin©ent (23 Septembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> ...[Est il possible que n'ayant jamais été banni, je ne sois pas considéré implicitement comme un connard ?...]...



Voilà, c'est ça... 







Nan, je déconne...  :rateau:


----------



## collodion (23 Septembre 2013)

Enfreindre les règles et être banni constitue - t - il un comportement et une condition _sine quanone_ pour être implicitement considéré comme un connard et par là même être intégré ?

Ou bien, 

Respecter les règles constitue - t - il un comportement et une condition _sine quanone_ pour être explicitement considéré comme un connard et ne pas être intégré ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h15 ----------

Ceci est bien sûr un exercice pratique de pifométrie (mesure qualicative et quantitative). Dans ce cadre d'expérimentation, tous les personnages de ce fil sont et seront susceptibles d'être considéré comme des cobayes d'office.


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Septembre 2013)

Collodion, une chose est sûre, tu es pénible. C'est pas nouveau.

Tu brouilles le message, en faisant tout un foin d'un seul terme.

L'essentiel t'a échappé. C'est pas nouveau non plus.


----------



## collodion (23 Septembre 2013)

Le deuxième axe de la connartitude a est donc été validé par Stéphaaanie. Il n'invalide pourtant pas le premier axe, sauf preuve contraire : stéphaaanie, as tu déjà été bannie ?


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Septembre 2013)

:afraid: :!:

tu veux tester webO c'est ça ?


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2013)

Avec sa perruque rouge, je ne dis pas non ! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2013)

:mouais:

Je crois qu'ergu est libre, à part ça...


----------



## Amok (24 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> les truies, "on" les élève, "on" les nourrit, "on" les engraisse, "on" les fait procréer, et puis au final, quand elles deviennent trop grosses, trop envahissantes, trop gourmandes, trop bryantes, "on" les élimine.
> Et en plus faut qu'elles la ferment.



A part l'aspect reproduction, c'est à peu près ça, oui. 



WebOliver a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Je crois qu'ergu est libre, à part ça...



Je te trouve bien bon: l'âge te rendrait-il plus doux ? Surtout que je n'ai pas la réponse a la question posée ci-dessusplushaut et qui était un point non négociable avant  libération. :mouais:


----------



## Vin©ent (24 Septembre 2013)

Par contre...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2013)

Amok a dit:


> Je te trouve bien bon: l'âge te rendrait-il plus doux ? Surtout que je n'ai pas la réponse a la question posée ci-dessusplushaut et qui était un point non négociable avant  libération. :mouais:



Je n'ai pas la télé. Encore moins Internet.


----------



## Amok (24 Septembre 2013)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Par contre...




Nul n'est besoin (du moins pour l'instant) de lancer une attaque nucléaire. Tu connais le lascar : il bazooke, atomise, napalmise, grenadise et achève les survivants de ses propres mains. Son efficacité n'a d'égale que son absence totale de discernement.

J'entends encore parfois, la nuit, ses hurlements de bête lorsque nous l'avons mis dans le cachot réfrigéré, chaines format paquebot aux cinq membres.
:afraid:


----------



## Arlequin (24 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Je crois qu'ergu est libre, à part ça...



donc on peut passer le fil en résolu

bien bien


----------



## Penetrator (24 Septembre 2013)

mais sera t'il le même qu'avant ?
faudra lui réactiver la mémoire ...


----------



## poildep (24 Septembre 2013)

Amok a dit:


> Surtout que je n'ai pas la réponse a la question  posée ci-dessusplushaut et qui était un point non négociable avant   libération. :mouais:


Question que, dans ton totalitarisme habituel, tu avais choisie  insoluble. Mais tu ne te doutais pas avoir avec moi affaire à un  spécialiste : Pamela et Igor n'existent pas dans les feux de l'amour.  Peut-être dans les feux de l'Amok mais ça n'était pas la question.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2013)

Ça fait longtemps que l'Amok n'a plus le feu.


----------



## Vin©ent (24 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça fait longtemps que l'Amok n'a plus le feu.



Faux... grâce au Rollator-NightCruiser® qu'il utilise maintenant...


----------



## ergu (24 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Je crois qu'ergu est libre, à part ça...



_Il est liiiiiiibre
ergu
Il est liiiiiiiiibre
ergu
Y en a même qui disent qu'ils l'ont vu poster...

_


camisol a dit:


> On préfère tous Ponkhead.



Ouais, moi aussi.


----------



## patlek (24 Septembre 2013)

La mobilisation a payée.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Septembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> _Il est liiiiiiibre
> ergu
> Il est liiiiiiiiibre
> ergu
> ...



Et pendant ce temps JP... 

*Libérez JP !*


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça fait longtemps que l'Amok n'a plus le feu.



L'important c'est qu'on n'ait pas à dire "Feu Amok aurait dit ça, lui"


----------



## Aladdin Sane (24 Septembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Au Japon, on menace de se faire seppuku. Ici, on menace de se faire Cratès
> 
> Il faut être vraiment acculé au désespoir pour en arriver là.



Ouais. Acculé de ta race même...


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (24 Septembre 2013)

Igor était rentré à Nice à cause de Pamela. 
Une décision aussi fatale n'était pas le fruit du hasard. 
Il était revenu à cause d'elle et tout allait changer.

Igor n'arrivait pas à maîtriser son désir d'autres femmes. 
Lui seul savait que ses aventures sans lendemain ne faisaient courir aucun risque à Pamela. 
A chaque fois qu'il faisait l'amour avec une de ses maîtresses, il avait l'image de Pamela devant lui. 
Alors, il buvait pour ne plus penser à elle et plus il buvait, moins il parvenait à l'oublier.
Pamela savait que son haleine chargée d'alcool était le signe de son infidélité.

Aussi, elle avait un désir secret.

Alors qu'Igor allait embrasser Pamela et que Pamela allait lui révéler son désir secret, le téléphone sonna.
C'était Sod Senoj qui n'arrivait plus à gérer le bar d'Igor et l'affaire semblait compliquée. 
Igor dût avoir recours à la Garde suisse.

Quand il revint au salon, Pamela lui avait servi un verre de Macallan  un Fine Oak 15 ans d'âge  une merveille d'équilibre.
Igor but et ils firent l'amour.
Plus Igor buvait, moins il parvenait à oublier Pamela.
Et Pamela savait que son haleine chargée d'alcool était le signe de sa fidélité.

C'est ainsi que l'on retrouva Igor, seul, hagard, errant dans le vieux Nice à la recherche de l'image de Pamela qui sans cesse lui échappait.


Car Pamela n'existait pas.


----------



## collodion (25 Septembre 2013)

C'est ce qu'on appelle la con-spiration d'Igor.


----------



## Penetrator (25 Septembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> C'est ce qu'on appelle la con-spiration d'Igor.


tout a fait monsieur colle au fion !


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (26 Septembre 2013)

Sauf qu'Igor n'est pas un baron (ourdisseur de l'ombre), mais un prince comme Hamlet.


----------



## boninmi (26 Septembre 2013)

ergu, il avait fait quoi ?
Et jpmiss ?
Je vote aussi pour qu'on le libère.


----------



## Arlequin (26 Septembre 2013)

boninmi a dit:


> ergu, il avait fait quoi ?
> Et jpmiss ?
> Je vote aussi pour qu'on le libère.



redondance cyclico-floodesque pour le premier

pour le second: jp qui ?


----------



## Aladdin Sane (26 Septembre 2013)

boninmi a dit:


> ergu, il avait fait quoi ?
> Et jpmiss ?
> Je vote aussi pour qu'on le libère.



Et Fab'Fab ?


----------



## Vin©ent (26 Septembre 2013)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> Et Fab'Fab ?



Qui ?


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (26 Septembre 2013)

jpmiss a dû annuler un voyage dans le désert du Taklamakan pour payer à WebO le montant de sa libération et Fab'Fab' cherche à revendre tout son matos 3D...
Quant à ergu, on ne saura jamais ce qu'il a donné à l'Amok ni ce que WebO a refourgué à Sod Senoj pour prendre sa place.

Donc, tout va bien.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (26 Septembre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Quant à ergu, on ne saura jamais ce qu'il a donné à l'Amok ni ce que WebO a refourgué à Sod Senoj pour prendre sa place.



Si on sait.
Des déambulateurs.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Septembre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> jpmiss a dû annuler un voyage dans le désert du Taklamakan pour payer à WebO le montant de sa libération


Mieux que ça mais mais donner des détails sur ma façon de démouler un petit suisse c'est hors charte. :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h32 ----------




Vin©ent a dit:


> Qui ?


Seumaï Haçe


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Septembre 2013)

y'a pas une charte pour les signatures ?


----------



## Aladdin Sane (26 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> y'a pas une charte pour les signatures ?



Tu dis ça à cause des fautes dedans ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Septembre 2013)

Oh moi tu sais...les fautes...


----------



## Luc G (27 Septembre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> jpmiss a dû annuler un voyage dans le désert du Taklamakan pour payer à WebO le montant de sa libération



Maintenant, on n'attend plus que les photos : "mémoires d'un banni". Ah j'ai oublié, on a dit, pas de séries.

PS Si le jpmiss a raté la route de la soie au Taklamakan, il a du se rattraper avec la route de la soie sur la côte


----------



## Amok (27 Septembre 2013)

Ah, les anciens : comme de la soie sur la route de Marco Polo. D'un seul coup tout reprend sa place.


----------



## Arlequin (27 Septembre 2013)

Amok a dit:


> Ah, les anciens : comme de la soie sur la route de Marco Polo. D'un seul coup tout reprend sa place.



et oui

et c'est la même ... chanson
mais la différence 
c'est que toi tu n'es plus là ...

la la la 
la la


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Septembre 2013)

Bon.

Maintenant que jipé et ergu ont été libérés, on va gueuler pour quoi?


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Septembre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bon.
> 
> Maintenant que jipé et ergu ont été libérés, on va gueuler pour quoi?



*Enfermez bobby !*


----------



## Madalvée (28 Septembre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bon.
> 
> Maintenant que jipé et ergu ont été libérés, on va gueuler pour quoi?



La réhabilitation de Dos Jones


----------



## Vin©ent (28 Septembre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> La réhabilitation de Dos Jones :rateau:



c'est mieux comme ça, non... ?


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (28 Septembre 2013)

Pour la réhabilitation du Dos Jones, c'est ici.


----------



## boninmi (29 Septembre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bon.
> 
> Maintenant que jipé et ergu ont été libérés, on va gueuler pour quoi?


tatouille 
Disparu depuis un an. Définitivement ? Il avait un français approximatif et des gros mots, mais des fois il aidait vraiment ... 
Il y a un endroit où on peut savoir pourquoi les gens ont été virés ?


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Septembre 2013)

En théorie tout acte de modération doit rester privé (ça relève uniquement des modérateurs et administrateurs), du coup, je doute que mettre au parfum l'utilisateur lambda sur les raisons qui ont conduit à l'exclusion de tel ou tel soit dans les cartons. Après, entre la théorie et la pratique...


----------



## Arlequin (29 Septembre 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Après, entre la théorie et la pratique...



en effet
nul besoin de faire de l'excel de zèle


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Septembre 2013)

boninmi a dit:


> tatouille
> Disparu depuis un an. Définitivement ? Il avait un français approximatif et des gros mots, mais des fois il aidait vraiment ...
> Il y a un endroit où on peut savoir pourquoi les gens ont été virés ?



Certains bannis tentent de revenir sous un autre pseudo. Mais le style, c'est l'homme On a vite fait d'être repris.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (29 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> nul besoin de faire de l'excel de zèle


Il est vrai que mettre le zèle dans un tableau, c'est pas simple.


----------



## Amok (29 Septembre 2013)

Vous savez, certains décident aussi de partir d'eux même... Nouveau job, nouvelle vie : parfois le temps manque pour venir glander sur macG. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h16 ----------




rizoto a dit:


> T'es plus violet!?
> Ça t'allait mieux!
> 
> Liberez les deux gros!!





WebOliver a dit:


> Salut l'Amok, alors, on bronze?





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> (Mode fayot on) J'ai toujours trouvé que le vert t'allait bien !  (mode fayot off)



L'amok n'est plus violet depuis un moment déjà : vous suivez ?!

Pas la peine de fayoter : expliquez aux nioubes que l'Amok est sévère mais juste. Plus sévère que juste, d'ailleurs...


----------



## Arlequin (29 Septembre 2013)

Amok a dit:


> Vous savez, certains décident aussi de partir...




mais de passer tout de même de temps à autre, l'air de rien

ça te manque, hein :rateau:


----------



## Madalvée (29 Septembre 2013)

Amok a dit:


> parfois le temps manque pour venir glander sur macG.


C'est sûr, quand on est pas au bureau on a d'autres choses à faire&#8230;


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Septembre 2013)

Amok a dit:


> Vous savez, certains décident aussi de partir d'eux même... Nouveau job, nouvelle vie : parfois le temps manque pour venir glander sur macG.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h16 ----------
> 
> ...



P'tain, comment que ça fait du bien de te voir rôder de nouveau dans le coin Amok !  Tu restes un peu, hein ?


----------



## aCLR (29 Septembre 2013)

Amok a dit:


> Vous savez [&#8230;] parfois le temps manque pour venir glander sur macG.



Quand ce n'est pas le désir qui s'estompe ! 

Pff&#8230;

On croirait entendre mon ex !


----------



## Penetrator (30 Septembre 2013)

c'est ou pour le retour de SONNYBOY ?


----------



## Romuald (30 Septembre 2013)

Vu l'individu, DTC, forcément.


----------



## Penetrator (30 Septembre 2013)

nan il y est pas


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (1 Octobre 2013)

Pourtant, la nature a horreur du vide.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Penetrator (2 Octobre 2013)

tu es pas tout seul


----------



## WebOliver (2 Octobre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Pour la réhabilitation de notre camarade de jeu ergu, signez cette pétition.
> 
> Pet et amour.



Ça c'est fait. Allez vous ébattre ailleurs.


----------

